# 22" Widescreen



## Thalin (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe vor mir einen 22" Widescreen zuzulegen. Allerdings weiß Ich nicht so genau, was da im moment so empfehlenswert ist...
Preislich kann es sich bis zu 300€ gehen.
Gibt es da von euch iwelche Ratschläge, was man genau beachten sollte?

Danke schonmal


----------



## chmee (7. Juli 2008)

Ratschläge, hmm, Nein.. Lies einfach mal bei http://www.prad.de im Forum oder bei http://www.forumdeluxx.de. Tatsächlich wird es demnächst bei mir auch einen neuen Monitor geben. Da ich auch auf das Äussere achte, ist mir ein schmaler Rahmen wichtig, zB HannsG Hi221DP. In diesem Preissegment sind eh alle mit einem TN-Panel bestückt, welches schon eigen, aber ausreichend OK ist.

Hier eine Bewertung : http://www.hardwareschotte.de/bewertung/proid_9142681/HANNSPREE+HANNS-G+Hi221DP.html

mfg chmee


----------



## AndreG (7. Juli 2008)

Moin,

Mein Favorit ist der Samsung SyncMaster 226BW.

Hier nen kleiner Test: http://www.netzwelt.de/news/75722-spielerbild-samsung-syncmaster-226bw-im.html

Ist halt immer die auch ne Frage nach was man sucht.

Mfg Andre


----------



## _Lupo_ (8. Juli 2008)

Ich würde auch einen Samsung empfehlen, die sind qualitativ super und auch der Support ist klasse (Mein Bruder hat ein älteres Modell von einem 19"-TFT bei dem es Probleme mit der Versiegelung gab. Er hat sich beim Support gemeldet und innerhalb von 2 oder 3 Tagen kam der GLS-Mann mit einem Ersatzgerät und hat den beschädigten eingepackt. Letztens kam er zurück und es ist ein komplett neues Panel eingebaut).


----------



## Thalin (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Danke für die Tipps!
Ich habe mich letztendlich für einen Samsung entschieden.
Und zwar für das Model Syncmaster T220.
Und bis jetzt bereue Ich es nicht ein Stück! 
Die Qualität ist echt atemberaubend und vom Design macht er auch ganz schön was her. 

Hier mal n Link --> http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-Syncmaster-Widescreen-Monitor-Kontrast/dp/B0016CIN2S


----------

